# Do I need different power supply when expanding?



## jdsalinas (May 29, 2018)

Hey everyone I’m new around here so I hope I’m posting in the correct area, if not then please redirect me. I got my 6 year old son one of his favorite trains which is The Flying Scotsman. It’s the Hornby OO Scale version. Right now he just has it on the floor when he’s using it. It’s straight out of the box so it has all original stuff such as track and power supply. I’m building a train shelf all around his room so we can put it up there. My question is, am I going to need a different/stronger power supply to power it or will the one it comes with (R8250) suffice? It will be about 42 feet of track when it’s all mounted on the shelf. I’m new to all this and I’m trying to learn a lot of this stuff on the fly, so any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

same power supply, but you may need extra feeders / drops [for power, every 8 feet] IF you experience power reductions


----------



## jdsalinas (May 29, 2018)

wvgca said:


> same power supply, but you may need extra feeders / drops [for power, every 8 feet] IF you experience power reductions


Thanks for the info/advice. I’ll see how it goes when I get it all set up.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

jdsalinas said:


> It’s the Horny OO Scale version.


Might want to keep a close eye on that train.


----------



## jdsalinas (May 29, 2018)

flyboy2610 said:


> jdsalinas said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the Horny OO Scale version.
> ...


Haha! 😂 Wow I didn’t even catch that until you mentioned it. And that’s cuz I’m good at catching others people’s such typos.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

jdsalinas said:


> Haha! 😂


I see that you tried to use Unicode 6.0 characters, which includes the Emoticons (Block from U+1F600 to U+1F64F).

Currently, vBulletin that is being used on this forum, it is not supporting that kind of Unicode yet. i am not sure which version it is right now. That would be up to the modulators/owner of this forum to include that kind of support. I am not sure if there is one that can support unicode yet or need such kind of plugin to support that. 

Anyway, since it is only 42 feet total, as other said put feeders every 8 feet. That would be 2 feeders one way and 2 feeders other way, leaving last one to the middle. That would work fine.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JD

Forum members have answered your initial question
adequately.

However, others may be wondering whether track length
may be a factor in how powerful your DC power
pack or DCC controller should be.

The simple answer is the track does not consume
power, no matter it's length. Only locos and lighted
cars draw current from the track. You could use
the same power source on 500 feet of track as you
would use in an around the Christmas tree circle.

You would only need sufficient power drops from the
track to provide equal voltage throughout the layout.

There are booster power sources available that are often
needed on very large layouts that run a number of
trains at the same time...or if the modeller is running
several Sound locos. But most of us have all the power
we need provided by our off the shelf DCC controller.

Don


----------



## jdsalinas (May 29, 2018)

Update: Well after I FINALLY finished the train shelf I hooked up all the track to the out-of-the-Box transformer. Train runs perfectly all around the room. I suppose if I add accessories I’ll have to add drops as well but for now it’s perfect.

Thanks to all of you for replies.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

jdsalinas said:


> Update: Well after I FINALLY finished the train shelf I hooked up all the track to the out-of-the-Box transformer. Train runs perfectly all around the room. I suppose if I add accessories I’ll have to add drops as well but for now it’s perfect.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for replies.


The drops that wvgca mentioned are extra feed points along the track. Those are used in case your train slows down along its run. The drops help maintain a constant voltage around the loop.

If you have an accessory that requires a switch, you'll need to provide a separate switched line to that device.

At some point with trains and accessories you might max out your supply, but by then you'll be hooked and having a lot of fun.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

and pics are where


----------



## jdsalinas (May 29, 2018)

sid said:


> and pics are where <img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Haha right here...


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Very nicely done. Beautiful woodwork and lighting.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

sid said:


> and pics are where


Yeah! We want PICS!!! 

:ttiwwop:

-J.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Yeah! We want PICS!!!
> 
> :ttiwwop:
> 
> -J.


Check post #11 above.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Kinda look like The Polaris Express, eh? Nice


----------

